# Freestyle Blindfold corner algs



## Michael_Wee (Oct 29, 2008)

I watched Rowe Hessler's video on freestyle corner blindfold algs and realised that solving 3 corners at a time is going to be faster that classic pochmann corners and thought that if some had all the corner algs could they post it and if they were willing to find it and post that will be helpful

thanks in advance


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2008)

Michael_Wee said:


> solving 3 corners at a time


Just like my methods solve 2 at a time?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 29, 2008)

Most of the time commutators solve *2* pieces at a time. It's 3 only when your cycle ends. Chris Hardwick has all 3-cycles from URB buffer, I can't find the list though.

But really, you don't need algs for them. They're intuitive freestyle commutators, just learn how to use commutators.


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2008)

I have Chris' list. I asked for it in a PM  I'll get the link and post it here later.

Edit: Here it is http://dbeyer.110mb.com/BHcorners.txt


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 29, 2008)

blah said:


> I have Chris' list. I asked for it in a PM  I'll get the link and post it here later.
> 
> Edit: Here it is http://dbeyer.110mb.com/BHcorners.txt



Wow that is a lot of algs! I wonder if its more than ZBLL 

Anyway the only problem I have with freestyle corners is misoriented corners, breaking into new cycles, memo, and parity, which holds me back from using freestyle for corners xD


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2008)

Meh, it's only 378. But like, in reality, the number is way smaller.


----------



## Michael_Wee (Oct 30, 2008)

does anyone know where is the best place to learn more about commutators i really suck at it now


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 30, 2008)

Michael_Wee said:


> does anyone know where is the best place to learn more about commutators i really suck at it now


I suggest doing it at home, at a quiet, clear desk. Great place to try out commutators and understand them.
Also a good place: School, when you can get away with it in class.


----------



## Michael_Wee (Oct 30, 2008)

is there any website that can help me because i really suck at commutators and lack basic understanding of it


----------



## dbeyer (Oct 30, 2008)

There is a How to Board here on this forum. Look there for some explanations of commutators.

Be looking for our site that should be up soon (I hope). We will go a little bit more in depth so that you can see that the optimal commutator system is just as simple as F2L (long term goals).

Later,
DB


----------



## KConny (Oct 30, 2008)

Michael_Wee said:


> is there any website that can help me because i really suck at commutators and lack basic understanding of it



http://solvethecube.110mb.com/commutators.html


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Michael_Wee said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know where is the best place to learn more about commutators i really suck at it now
> ...


ahh... yes, very wise! Home is the best place to learn about commutators. I prefer to either use FMC companion when at my computer or a real cube when laying in bed.


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anybody really understand commutator tricks?
Or are you guys looking at each case and seeing how to set it up to do a commutator, which you all know as an 8 mover?

For example every optimal corner commutator in optimal length is 8-12 moves.
Do you understand how to determine the move count? Do you understand the tricks?

8 movers are rather simple. ABA'B' 
A being the insertion (3 moves)
B being the interchanging 
A+B+A'+B+ = 8

9 movers have a setup turn. The setup turn actually cancels with either the part A or part B of the commutator.

Such as RB'RF2R'BRF2R2 = R; [B', RF2R'] = R B' RF2F' B RF2R' R' 
= R B' RF2R' B RF2R2 <-- Canceling the setup move by merging the two R's making it 9 moves.

There are cases that can only be done in 10 moves. You might look at me, if I showed you some cases, and say oh well I'd do this. It's the same move count, or why not do this. These are called orthogonal cases. These cases are optimally solved by just doing a quarter turn setup, and then solving with an 8 mover. Chris and I call these orthogonal cases because as you look at the cycle you will see three mutually opposite pieces. The pieces as a whole can be interchanged only with double turns.

Such as URB -> ULF -> DRF
Now that specific corner cycle is actually a 12 move count. We are looking just at the pieces, not the sticker permutations for now. 
See how the URB and ULF are interchangeable by U2.
The ULF and DRF are interchangeable by F2
The URB and DRF are interchangeable by R2

Now the distinction between the 12 move case, and these 10-mover "orthogonal cases" is the sticker permutation and their positions relative to one another.

There are 6 planes on a cube. The U, D, F, B, L, and R plane.
Each plane has a parallel plane. Yet in free space in order to be perpendicular you need three reference points. To be perpendicular (right angled) in free space you need a sticker from each of the sets of parallel planes. So a target sticker on the U/D plane, a target sticker on the L/R plane, and a target sticker on the F/B plane.

Such as <u>U</u>RB -> <i>L</i>FU -> <b>F</b>DR

There is another case for 10 movers that is pretty sick too. It's called a cyclic shift.
These cases might be recognized as COLL cases if you were to look at the cycles on the U layer.
You have three pieces on one layer. Lets start basic with a U layer cyclic shift.

URB -> RUF -> BLU
You see all three are on the U layer. Notice the middle piece (URB) isn't interchangeable with either of the adjacent pieces. We call this AnI. Adjacent, non-Interchangeable.

Now watch. Both of the middle piece's AnIs on the U layer can actually become interchangeable with setup turns.
L/L' make the BLU interchangeable with U2/B2
F/F' make the RUF interchangeable with R2/U2

Notice the common interchangeability of U2?
U2 is insertion in this case. LF' and F'L are the setups.
The URB is inserted to the RUF
So we need to insert there first
LF' sets the RUF to the ULF, so do U2, undo the setup.
F'L sets the BLU to the ULF, so do U2, undo the setup.

LF' U2 FL' F'L U2 L'F 

Now it's called a cyclic shift, because you'll notice if you start at a different point in that alg it becomes
U2 FL'F'L U2 L'FLF' which is just a commutator with a 4 move insertion. Odd how changing the starting point has such a different effect eh?!

There are also columns cases which are 11 moves, there are two ways to handle these. Doing a cyclic shift that has a canceling effect just like in a 9-mover. Or you can do a setup and an 9 mover.

Per Specials are the 12 move cases. There are only 6 of these in a buffer bound system. I showed you an example of one above. All all mutually opposite and on the parallel planes.
Later,
DB


----------



## edavies (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm getting to grips with commutators and this 3-cycling malarky but have a few trouble cases. Anybody got any advice for when the corner stickers you want to cycle are two on one face, the third on the opposite face. The specific case that has eluded my humble efforts is UFL -> DRB -> UBR. Equally perplexing is UFL -> UBR -> DRB. Both seem pretty resistant to using set-up moves to get an A perm or a simpler cycle (UFL -> RDF -> URF for example)



dbeyer said:


> Does anybody really understand commutator tricks?
> 
> Such as URB -> ULF -> DRF
> Now that specific corner cycle is actually a 12 move count. We are looking just at the pieces, not the sticker permutations for now.
> ...



The case you describe here is similar to the one I am having trouble with, but I don't really understand, after reading your post, what I should do to *find* the 12 moves for the case.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2008)

URB -> ULF -> DRF

Do:
U F2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 U' R2

It takes a bit of getting used to, but it is actually a simple ABA'B' commutator.

A = U F2 U' F2 U'
B = R2

Take a look at the A part, it inserts the ULF corner into DFR without disturing anything on the R layer. Then interchange with R2, then undo the A part, then undo the interchange move.

This commutator is one of the more beautiful ones on the cube in my opinion.

Chris


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2008)

I learned comms from Ryan Heise's site, but I had the intention of using them for FMC. It took about 30 minutes for me to learn. I will admit that I know practically nothing of freestyle, so I don't know well Ryan's explanation will transfer over to freestyle.


----------



## edavies (Nov 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> I learned comms from Ryan Heise's site, but I had the intention of using them for FMC. It took about 30 minutes for me to learn. I will admit that I know practically nothing of freestyle, so I don't know well Ryan's explanation will transfer over to freestyle.



Thanks for pointing me to Ryan's site. What's not to know about freestyle? You just do what you like to get the cube solved. The more you know about cycling pieces, the less you end up messing around with akward set-up moves. Some people use a buffer to ease breaking a monster 6 or 7 cycle into some easy threes. It seems there's a fair amount of confusion as to what 'freestyle' actually means to a BLD solver. The irony is that it's exactly what it says it is.


----------



## joey (Nov 15, 2008)

edavies said:


> It seems there's a fair amount of confusion as to what 'freestyle' actually means to a BLD solver. The irony is that it's exactly what it says it is.



epic.


----------



## boiiwonder (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay I have a few questions

How do you go about making upyour own commutators?
How many moves are they usually?
How would you know while during the memo when your going to have a parity.
And what is the parity or parities for freestyle corners?


----------



## edavies (Nov 18, 2008)

boiiwonder said:


> How do you go about making upyour own commutators?


If you're asking this you're not getting it. Some people find defining a 'lone corner' and an 'interchangeable pair of corners' makes sense, but basically:
1. Put a corner from one layer into the opposite layer, *without affecting any other pieces in that layer*. eg. L D L' puts the FLD corner into FUL spot. No other U layer pieces are affected. 
2. Now any U move will change that corner for another. eg U2. These moves form A and B of the commutator. For my example, A = L D L', B = U2. Now put together ABA'B' for a 3 cycle.
That's science. Well, group theory. Which is maths. Meh. Turns out *most* cycles can be done this way. Some need more nifty A algorithms which insert a corner into a layer.



boiiwonder said:


> How many moves are they usually?


Corners: 8-12 moves. Try to get setup moves cancelling the last move of B'.



boiiwonder said:


> How would you know while during the memo when your going to have a parity.


I have no idea. I've never memorised a 3x3x3. I can't blindsolve. Something to do with an odd number of pieces in the cycle. Ask a pro.



boiiwonder said:


> And what is the parity or parities for freestyle corners?


Hmm. Again showing your hand by asking an odd question... BLD parity is when the edges and corners cannot be solved independently as there is a 2-edge, 2-corner swap (kinda like a T perm for example) somewhere. This means the usual BLD trick of treating corners and edges separately for memo and solving can't work. Your memo falls short and you have to remember to perform some sort of edegey-cornery swap at some point. I recommend some set-up moves and a LL perm like T. You'll pop it if you're anything like me.

Again, I'm a nobody who has only ever solved a 2x2x2 blind, only done it once, and it was lucky. (2 ready placed pieces or something) So act upon my advice with care.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 18, 2008)

edavies said:


> boiiwonder said:
> 
> 
> > How do you go about making upyour own commutators?
> ...



Sorry to be off-topic but that word is now officially in the dictionary!

anyway, you did a good job of explaining things here. About the parity question during memo, if you find when memorizing corners that you have one left, you have parity. What this means is after cycling all of the other corners, you will end up were the last corner and the corner you start with have to switch. You will also have the same thing with the edges. The way I solve it is I reduce the cycles so that only 2 edges and 2 corners need to be swapped, and then I use a set-up move, a PLL, and then undo the set-up move.


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2008)

i lol'd at your comment about the t-perm ewan


----------



## c9m9h9 (Nov 19, 2008)

so i recently learned M2R2 and im around 4 minutes with it, if i switched to 3 cycle corners do you guys think it would improve my time?


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope. Nope.


----------



## boiiwonder (Nov 19, 2008)

edavies said:


> boiiwonder said:
> 
> 
> > How do you go about making upyour own commutators?
> ...





Thanks For the bold print. That helped.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2008)

>>


boiiwonder said:


> Okay I have a few questions
> 
> >> How would you know while during the memo when your going to have a parity.
> 
> ...


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh my, I told him to check the forums! And he did


----------



## Jacco (Dec 15, 2008)

I've started learning to use commutators for corners and I really like it. 
I'm sorry if I missed this, but what is a nice commutator for UBR -> RDB -> LDB?


----------



## cubeRemi (Dec 15, 2008)

Jacco said:


> I've started learning to use commutators for corners and I really like it.
> I'm sorry if I missed this, but what is a nice commutator for UBR -> RDB -> LDB?




F'UFD2F'U'FD2 would be nice, 8 mover. or U (RUR') D2 (RU'R') D2 U'


freestyle in Nederland, jhee!!!

Remi


----------



## Jacco (Dec 15, 2008)

Eej, thanks, maar dat cycled BRU -> RDF ->LBD.


----------



## cubeRemi (Dec 15, 2008)

if you 'screamble' D2F'UFD2F'U'F you wil have to solve the cycle: UBR -> RDB -> LDB 
you can solve this with the inverse screamble: F'UFD2F'U'FD2 

or U (RUR') D2 (RU'R') D2 U'

you have to perform the solution twice in order to see what it will do

Remi

EDIT: http://dbeyer.110mb.com/BHcorners.txt 

hier zie je alle mogelijke cases met één oplossing per case (terwijl er zijn soms meerdere even lange oplossingen zijn).


----------



## Jacco (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks.


(maar die algs zijn nog steeds voor andere cycles =p)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

I just had the weirdest Freestyle corners in one of my solves last night. I wasted about extra 20s that if I had used classic Pochmann, but I think it was worth it.

Solution was:
D y2 Accw y2 D' to solve LDF, LBU, RBU corners
Flip FUR and FUL corners using right sune, left sune.
Flip LBU, RDF, RBD by using R2 Sune U' Uccw U' R2
Solve the edges
U'F2UM2U'F2U for parity
D2F2y2 R-perm B2D2 to finish LDB and RDB corners.

Such a strange solution.  As free as it gets for me.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 29, 2008)

Can anybody look at this 3 cycle. can't really get it right.
the way i look at it now, (because of classic pochmann)
i start at Ulb --> Urf --> Rub 
I was thinking of starting with U2, to solve the red/green. then do someting to put the orange/blue in that place, then U2 back to solve that piece, and then something back . but i think i need to do a setup move or something.










I have this one from the Corner list: y L2 (B2L'F2) L (B2L'F2) L', but that one doesn't really seem logical yet. doesn't really looks like a commutator.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 29, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> Can anybody look at this 3 cycle. can't really get it right.
> the way i look at it now, (because of classic pochmann)
> i start at Ulb --> Urf --> Rub
> I was thinking of starting with U2, to solve the red/green. then do someting to put the orange/blue in that place, then U2 back to solve that piece, and then something back . but i think i need to do a setup move or something.



I'd do F to set up
then
[F L2 F', R2]
then F'

so, writing everything, would be F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F'


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 29, 2008)

tnx. that's a nice one. has more logic then the one from the corner paige. although it's the same one, from this point it looks different, also because you show the setup move F.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2008)

What's with all the F turns and double turns?
F [ R2, U' L' U ] F' = F R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U F'


----------



## Pedro (Dec 30, 2008)

but mine is 9 moves


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 30, 2008)

But it's slower.  You can also do y R U2 R' B R B' U2 B R' B' which is also 10 moves.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't like B moves


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 30, 2008)

that's a nice one ville. 

What kind of standard rules do you all apply to commutators? like the 2 stickers at one side rule. but do you always solve in the same order.(the order you memo in)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 30, 2008)

That commutator is basically RF'R'F U2 F'RFR' U2 which is a more obvious commutator. It is just started from the 3rd move and mirrored. Also try R'F U2 F'RFR' U2 RF'.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 30, 2008)

Freestyle BLD corner algs? What's the point? I just come up with all of them on the spot.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 30, 2008)

The rules that i think work most of the time. and makes in easier to understand for now:

1) make sure there are 2 stickers in one face. (setup-move) (do not disturb other corners)
2) solve one corner. (U2, R2, U, R, most of the time something short)
3) put the corner that belongs at the place of the solved corner, in a way it doesn't disturb the last corner.(most of the time at least 3 turns i think. like R' D R)
4) undo number 2
5) undo number 3
5) undo number 1

maybe it's not good to think in rules. but for now it makes it a bit easier to understand, and i can solve them better with this.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 30, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> The rules that i think work most of the time. and makes in easier to understand for now:
> 
> 1) make sure there are 2 stickers in one face. (setup-move) (do not disturb other corners)



I agree that those rules are good ones, and easy to follow. However I think it's very important to know how to "viewpoint shift" as I call it. I told Daniel Beyer about this too, and he liked the idea.

As an example the following cycle: UBL->DBL->LDF 

This appears to be a somewhat difficult cycle needing a setup move (F) to make it a 9 move case (D' B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D2) for 11 moves to solve the cycle. But if you viewpoint shift it by rotating every sticker once counterclockwise around its corner you create the cycle: 

BLU->LBD->DFL which is easier seen as a "cyclic shift" case, or a 10 move case on the L face. To solve just do U' F L2 F' U F U' L2 U F'

An easier example, take the following cycle: UBL->FUL->RUF
This again appears like you need a setup move (F') leaving the following cycle (F' D' F U' F' D F U) for a total of 9 moves including the move cancellation and undoing the setup turn. However if you viewpoint shift this by rotating every sticker once counterclockwise you create the cycle:

BLU->ULF->UFR which is just an 8 mover (L F R F' L' F R' F')

Of course you guys are talking about which commutators are faster to execute, which I've never really looked into much other than very easy cases. Daniel and I have always considered the shortest commutator to be the best one in nearly all cases. So in this sense the BH method might already be outdated compared to freestyle commutators, but for what it's worth I use viewpoint shifting to turn some hard cycles into shorter ones (notice I did not say faster ones).

Chris


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx Chris. When trying to solve all corners with commutators, i already did this sometimes, because i saw something like this on joël paige. but i think it's alot harder for BLD. Tonight i will try your examples.

By the way, is it alway's necessary to have 2 stickers on one face?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, you have to have 2 stickers so that you can change them with eachother using just one move. Say we have the cycle UBL->FUL->RUF you see that the three stickers are in U,F and R-faces. But the first two stickers are interchangable with L'/L and we can insert the third corner in UBL with B'RB or in FUL with FRF'. So we have 2 choises to solve this cycle, B'RB L' B'R'B L and L FRF' L' FR'F'. Answer: You don't need to have 2 stickers in one face.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 31, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Well, you have to have 2 stickers so that you can change them with eachother using just one move. Say we have the cycle UBL->FUL->RUF you see that the three stickers are in U,F and R-faces. But the first two stickers are interchangable with L'/L and we can insert the third corner in UBL with B'RB or in FUL with FRF'. So we have 2 choises to solve this cycle, B'RB L' B'R'B L and L FRF' L' FR'F'. Answer: You don't need to have 2 stickers in one face.



Ok so if i understand correctly. the change 2 stickers part should always be one move? So i just have to set-up the cube in a way i can change them with one move.?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 31, 2008)

yes, exactly. And that changing move should not do anything to the third piece.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 31, 2008)

ok thanks. 
can you maybe give a little example of like 2 corner commutators with the memo part? I memo with letters. so one corner memo was WOLGHR.(and one flipped corner) but will i always solve like W -> O -> L? how can i easaly combine my memo with commutators? just look at the 3 stickers, and solve them, and then remember wich letter is the last one, and continue with that. W -> O - > L .... L --> G --> H like this?
thanks for all the help


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 31, 2008)

Jacco said:


> I've started learning to use commutators for corners and I really like it.
> I'm sorry if I missed this, but what is a nice commutator for UBR -> RDB -> LDB?



A bit late, but this is what i came up with.
It's not a real pretty one. it's better to take RUB as starting point. but it works  Not a nice setup with this one.
And it's better to do a Y'X2 turn first.

L2F D'FDF' U FD'F'D U' F'L2

(L2 F) setup
(D'FDF) X
(U) Y
(FD'F'D) X' 
(U') Y'
(F' L2) setup'

with the Y'X2 cube turn it's : B2R U'RUR' D RU'R'U D' R'B2. that shoud be a bit faster to solve.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 31, 2008)

Ulb --> Urf --> Rub. to setup the case: F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 
this was a question from me on paige 4. this question
- edited to clarify it a bit.

This is my own solution to my 3-cycle:
y2x' D U'RU2R'U'RUR' D' RU'R'URU2R'U
hehe, not very short. but it's an easy trigger. and can be very fast i think.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 31, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> Ulb --> Urf --> Rub. for setup: F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2
> this was a question from me on paige 4.
> This is a solution from myself


Isn't that the inverse of Pedro's alg for your question about the inverse cycle?
(I, by the way, would have come up with the inverse of the alg Stefan posted.)

Also, "page 4" doesn't mean anything to some of us; links and post numbers help more. I have the forum configured to lots of post per page, so this is barely page 2 for me. (Where's the forum smiley for




?)


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > Ulb --> Urf --> Rub. for setup: F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2
> ...



ow sorry. that is the inverse of pedro's, that was to setup the case. my solution was a bit down , and my question then was above pedro's awnser.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guys, sorry if this is a silly question but:

Have I understood it correct that BH-corners ALWAYS start with URB? I mean, can this translate to Old Pochman where LBU always was the buffer?

See, I thought with freestyle you could start with any corner and just as easly swap them around. Maybe this is just a dumb question, please do not bite my head 

Will start learning BH corners today. Is BHcorners+M2 a good and fast method, or do you guys advise something else for edges?


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

BH isn't "freestyle".
You can also use these algs for solving any corner cycle, just rotate so that another corner is at URB.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 9, 2010)

joey said:


> BH isn't "freestyle".
> You can also use these algs for solving any corner cycle, just rotate so that another corner is at URB.



:fp Sorry, I just came back from a vacation to RetardNation.

I do not think freestyle exists, noone can explain it to us


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

Freestyle.. doesn't exist :3

With BH, afaik you DO use a fixed buffer, I was just saying that you can rotate to use these algs.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> I do not think freestyle exists, *noone can explain it to us*



To paraphrase the Matrix:

There is no freestyle *deep contemplative look*



And yes for the record I also find that frustrating (the bolded part above). Most explanations of freestyle to me sound like this:



cmhardw said:


> "Well it's freestyle, so like freestyle your way through how totally freestyle it is, and the magic of freestyle is that the freestyle will solve your cube, like totally freestyle."





Chris


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 9, 2010)

Hehehe, really nice Chris 

And you still failed to explain freestyle to us. Next competition Joey, Ville or any of you blindfold gosus attend to I will grab you untill you explain freestyle in a way that makes SENSE


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2010)

To answer one of your earlier questions, of course you can use UBL as your buffer for BH corners. That is the buffer I use to be honest. Kåre made a list of the BH website algs reflected to a UBL buffer, but I have not had a chance to upload it to the website yet.

Also, you should definitely learn how to reflect algs in your head if you don't know how to already. Never rely on anyone to reflect algs for you, with minimal practice it is quite simple to reflect an alg in your head.

Chris


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> And you still failed to explain freestyle to us.



Honestly, I would if I could. I have no idea what the freestyle people are doing. Here are some thoughts I have as to what they *might* be doing, but I have to stress here that I have no clue if this is accurate. This is partly because I feel that most people's explanations of freestyle are so overly cryptic or secretive or jokingly zen that you can't figure out what they are actually doing, hence my frustration on the topic.

And also for you freestylers, before you chew my head off, don't give us the bullcrap answer that "Well freestyle means that you can do whatever you want, so there is no set method." For *you* there are certain things you do in certain situations, and certain types of algs and cycles that *you* use often. So for *you* there *is* a set method, even if there is no set meta-freestyle method. An explanation of the method that *you* use is what we're asking for.

1) Start from a fixed buffer, but do not limit yourself to always using this buffer.
1a) If the cycle starting from your buffer ends early, use a different piece as your next buffer to complete the remaining cycles.

2) Use PLL algs, or sometimes commutators to perform your cycles. Algorithms should be finger friendly, so try to not use commutators most of the time, unless it gives you a significant reduction in moves, or if the commutator is somewhat finger friendly.

3) As to how to twist correctly permuted but disoriented pieces I have no idea what the freestyle people do. I would imagine that you would just use algorithms that flip those pieces and execute them at some convenient point in the solve (perhaps the very beginning or the very end, or even just whenever you remember to do so)

4) They key idea behind freestyle is to solve position and orientation at the same time. Try to setup all 3 stickers you are cycling into a noticeable algorithm (like an A perm for corners, or U perm for edges).

5) This part is only my opinion, I have no idea if people are doing this, but for edges try to use Half Slice-Plane cycles (U2 M' U2 M) as often as possible because they are just so short and quick to execute.

Again those are some ideas I have. I'm not cool enough to be admitted to the freestyle club, so I have no idea what they do at their freestyle solving parties 

Chris


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty much what you just said ^^ I think that is a pretty good explanation.
I *always* (at least mostly always, unless I'm messing about) use a fixed buffer. Unless there is a "complete" 3-cycle aka just 3 pieces... why break into a buffer for just one alg


----------

